# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Client link απο τον κορυδαλλο - Πιθανο μελλοντικο ΒΒ

## mojiro

προκειται για τον petzi#3460 βρισκεται σε πολυ καλο μερος στον Κορυδαλλο.

αρχικα θελουμε ενα "σιγουρο" AP για client συνδεση, και μετα ειναι πολυ πιθανη η τοποθετηση 2ου if ωστε να γινει ενα πολυ καλο ΒΒ-λινκ.

θεα υπαρχει προς αρκετες τις κατευθηνσεις εκτος προς χαιδαρι, περιορισμενη
προς αιγαλεω και πιο βορεια.

δεν ξερω αν οι αργυρουπολιτες ενδιαφερονται για τοσο μακρινο client,
παντως τους βλεπουμε καρφι, ειδικα τον souxoumouxou.

παραθετω το netstumbler file

----------


## petzi

Thanx Mojiro.

----------

